
Show HN: Toast.log – Get console errors right on your page - guivr
https://toastlog.com/
======
kanobo
Smart! Great idea, though I think it would be much more useful if to was
designed to for mobile where debugging and inspecting the console is more
difficult to set up.

------
joepour
I love the logo - great work!

